# Golf Tan (Don't forget Sunblock)



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

I know that year I got burned to the max. I mean my skin was on fire, red hot. It's always that first game you play of the season, you come out looking fire engine red. This year I'm coming prepared. No sun is going to get me this year. Mid-through the year you do come out with a nice tan. "Golf tan." I call it.


----------



## TaylorMadeGolf (Apr 13, 2006)

I have played twice so far this year, havent used any sun block and it was 70ish with no clouds and I didn't get sun burnt at all. My tan is already starting. 

Will


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

When I play in spain in can reach the fourty's in some of the hilly cources.

I once played with out sun cream and my shoulders were red raw and I couldn't play for the rest of the week, I wont be making that mistake again.


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

If you don't use sunscreen where I live, you will pay for it. Sometimes you do forget though which sucks. One time I had two red burnt arms, but my left hand was covered by the glove and didn't get burnt, that looked weird as.


----------



## burfi (Apr 12, 2006)

What kind of sunblocks should be used? I mean I don't suffer with this problem, courtsey my kind of skin  but sun-block sometimes is a neccessity.


----------



## Sunchild (Apr 9, 2006)

Anything with an SPF of AT LEAST 15 is good. I like to use 30+. If you are playing in a hot or humid climate or if you tend to sweat, then you need something water proof so you don't sweat it off. There are a few products designed for sports/active people. Don't forget to apply sunscreen to your forhead and the tops of your ears! I live in an area that gets a lot of tourists and they aren't used to the sun.. they put the sunscreen on their cheeks and burn their forheads, ears, chin, etc. up. Its easy to spot the non-natives


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

I have never actually been sun burnt from golfing, but I'm sure its not a pleasant feeling. I try to avoid golfing on scorching days, but some times its simply unavoidable.


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

I wouldn't survive without sunscreen... lol. A hat and light color clothing definitely helps, also.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

definitely a hat - believe it or not, you CAN get sunburn on the top of your head through your hair! Darned painful, I tell ya...


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thumperfive said:


> definitely a hat - believe it or not, you CAN get sunburn on the top of your head through your hair! Darned painful, I tell ya...


Yep! Especially if you have black hair lol.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

oh, yeah... and it's not just if you have thin hair up there - and let me tell you, there's just NO way to take the pain out since you can't rub lotion up there!

well, you CAN but you'll look rather foolish... go with the cap instead!


----------

